# Better Uke?



## Hawke (Mar 25, 2008)

Greetings and Salutations!

In your opinion what constitutes a good Uke?

A partner that fully commits to the action?

Someone that lets you do the technique on them?

What do you do to help your partner?

How can we become a better Uke for others?


----------



## Yari (Mar 26, 2008)

Hawke said:


> Greetings and Salutations!
> 
> In your opinion what constitutes a good Uke?
> 
> ...


 
Some good and difficult questions.

Let me think: Uke is only defined from what tori is using him for. So if one fits this description one is a good uke. But this is more theoretical then reality. But it does change the focus, because this shows that to help uke become good, you have to know what you want and be able to express it..... Sound like life ;-9

/Yari


----------



## morph4me (Mar 26, 2008)

In Nihon Goshin Aikido Our attacks are more than the shomen, yokomen and tsuki that you see in most aikido dojo's so my criteria may not actually be helpful, but here it is anyway.

We learn our techniques from a static position first, we call these our classical techniques and for the purposes of learning these my criteria for a good uke are:

He doesn't move unless I move him.

He doesn't fall unless I make him.

He doesn't tap until he feels pain.

When we move on our dynamic techniques or applications the criteria is:

He actually attempts to hit me, so if I don't move or I move incorrectly I get nailed.

He attacks realistically and follows through, if I am unsucessful with one technique he continues his attack, or changes it to compensate.

He has good ukemi, but doesn't fall unless I throw him.

If I try a joint lock and don't do it properly he escapes and continues the attack.


----------



## charyuop (Mar 26, 2008)

morph4me said:


> In Nihon Goshin Aikido Our attacks are more than the shomen, yokomen and tsuki that you see in most aikido dojo's so my criteria may not actually be helpful, but here it is anyway.
> 
> We learn our techniques from a static position first, we call these our classical techniques and for the purposes of learning these my criteria for a good uke are:
> 
> ...


 
This is Uke! I think nothing else to add....


----------



## tempus (Mar 26, 2008)

I take NGA as well and I will second the line "He actually attempts to hit me, so if I don't move or I move incorrectly I get nailed".  Damn that high to low chop to the ribs 

-Gary


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 26, 2008)

And yet another NGA practitioner chiming in.  Tom, as usual, is right on the money.  I will only add that a good uke must WANT to feel the technique.  Too often, once uke figures out where the technique is headed, they will resist unconsciously because they know that the pain is not far off.  Going with the technique is essential to an extent to avoid injury but going early or trying to stop the technique once the wheels are in motion to avoid the pain is not helpful.


----------



## morph4me (Mar 26, 2008)

tempus said:


> Damn that high to low chop to the ribs
> 
> -Gary


 
A personal favorite of mine as well, but a great learning experience


----------



## zDom (Mar 26, 2008)

I like a really heavy person with a low center of gravity. 

Good training for thowing


----------



## Kreth (Mar 26, 2008)

Not an aikidoka here, but I like an uke who is somewhat compliant the first few times when working a new technique, then becomes less so after I have the basic mechanics down.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Not an aikidoka here, but I like an uke who is somewhat compliant the first few times when working a new technique, then becomes less so after I have the basic mechanics down.


Yes, it's always important that uke customize his attacks and resistance to nage's knowledge of a technique and the art overall.


----------



## amir (Mar 27, 2008)

A better Uke adjusts his behavior to help tori learn.

Thus, if Tori does not understand the techinque, a good Uke is not compliant, he leads Tori to do the technique on him.
If Tori has only rudimentry understanding of the technique, a good Uke will give him the correct opporunity (attack with intent and correct body mechnques, but at slow enough speed) and act compliently, easing Tori throw.
If Tori is mildly advanced student, Uke will act according to the Kata and then respond to all Tori movments and power, normally without resistence, but letting Tori see his mistakes by responding to any minimal pressure even if it takes the technique out of course.
And if Tori is advanced, Uke will attack according to the Kata and then flow on, showing any openings he can find.

Amir


----------

